# Videoeffekt- Störung



## Abjects (18. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute  ich suche ein Programm,womit ich den Effekt wie in diesem Video machen kann,http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPAbj9inl2s          die Minute 0:14



MfG Abjectz.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Dezember 2010)

DigiEffects Damage Plugin

Demovideo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKsaRzzh9-M

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Dezember 2010)

Und hier noch ganz aktuell und nur bis 25.12.2010 in diesem Bundle zu bekommen:
http://aescripts.com/tv-distortion-bundle/


----------

